# Kaufentscheidung: Nikon F65 oder Canon EOS 300V



## Kassierer (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
   ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit eine SLR-kamera zu kaufen und schwanke noch zwischen diesen beiden Modellen:
*Nikon F65 *und *Canon EOS 300V

*preislich gesehn hat die Nikon die Nase vorn, weshalb ich sie auch favorisieren würde. ich würde nur gern wissen ob es irgendwelche dringenden Argumente gegen die Nikon gibt, bzw. ob es Gründe gibt die Canon vorzuziehen. Technisch gesehn sind die Modelle ja recht ähnlich oder irre ich da?

   ich hab die Modelle bei technik-direkt.de zu eben recht günstigen preisen im set gefunden:
  - Canon EOS 300V inkl. 4,0-5,6/28-90 II  (allerdings taugt mir das objektiv da nich so, aber der preis wäre eben das äußerste der gefühle)

   bei der Nikon stehen 3 Sets für mich zur Auswahl: 
   - Nikon F-65 silber 3,3-5,6/28-80 komplett
   - Nikon F 65 silber Sigma UC-3 3,8-5,6/28-105
   bzw.
   - *Nikon F 65 silber Sigma 3,5-5,6/28-80 Macro II
* 
 wobei ich eigentlich das letztere Set wegen des Preises vorziehen würde, allerdings stellt sich mir das als anfänger die frage wie sich das mit dem macro-obektiv verhält. ist dass dann nur für macro also nahaufnahmen geeignet oder wie?

   Ist der lichtstärken unterschied bei dem sigma objektiv gravierend oder akzektabel für die längere brennweite des objektivs?

 Gibts es zu diesen beiden Modellen noch sonstige alternativen? (meine finanzgrenze liegt bei 200Euro maximal). Wichtig war mir bei der auswahl der beiden modelle vor allem die serienbildfunktion und die abblendtaste.

   so das wars eigentlich,
   danke


----------



## jore (7. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Nikon F65 vor ein paar Monaten gekauft. Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung, allerding hatte ich noch zusätzlich Kameras von Sigma und Minolta im Auge. Für die Nikon habe ich mich entschieden, weil sie sich ganz einfach besser in der Hand halten ließ. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium bei einer Einsteiger-SLR. Das heißt man sollte auch mal ins Geschäft gehen und die Kamera in die Hand nehmen. Technisch nehmen sich die Geräte kaum etwas. Konkurenten wollen sich ja nichts schenken. Ich habe die schwarze Version mit dem Auto Focus NIKKOR 28 - 80 mm (1:3,5 - 5,6). Es ist ein schönes Standardobjektiv und reicht für den Anfang völlig aus. Die Lichtstärke ist für den Preis auch Okay.

Fazit: Nikon F65 ist sehr empfehlenswert!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. November 2004)

Ich würde eher zur Canon raten... Bei Nikon zahlt man letzendlich nurnoch für den Namen und Zubehör ist definitiv teurer - bei gleicher Qualität. Schau dich mal bei eBay um - dort gibts manchmal auch leckere EOS 30V Date zum selben Preis!

Ansonsten: Ick schwör uff Canon! ^^


----------



## Leola13 (12. November 2004)

*Ni*e *kon*nnte diese Entscheidung einfacher sein .   

Ciao Stefan


----------

